# Installing Arch Linux



## SunnyChahal (Jul 31, 2008)

Been using windows and ubuntu on PC for quite a long time but now after hearing a lot about arch these days,I wanna try it out.Some questions I need to ask:
1.Is is tougher than ubuntu?
2.Does it work with 2xGPU(SLI) or will I have to remove one GPU?
3.Are there any guides for it like fedorafaq.org for Fedora?
4.Does KDE 4.1 work?


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 31, 2008)

Believe me, you don't wanna do this. If you still feel adventurous, here is your guide.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 31, 2008)

^^I got nothing to loose.Everything is backed up.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 31, 2008)

> Been using windows and ubuntu on PC for quite a long time but now after hearing a lot about arch these days,I wanna try it out.Some questions I need to ask:
> 1.Is is tougher than ubuntu?


Once you get it installed they all are about the same. The problem is getting it installed. If anyone tells you that installing Arch is easy its quite a hoax. While in Ubuntu everythign is automated in Arch you have to do everything manual. 


> 2.Does it work with 2xGPU(SLI) or will I have to remove one GPU?


Only supported on certain chipsets . In otherwords theres probably basic support for it. 


> 3.Are there any guides for it like fedorafaq.org for Fedora?


There is a wiki you can use for help. *wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Beginners_Guide is the Beginners Guide to Installation. Everytrhign you need tog et a working install is in the Arch Linux Thread. 


> 4.Does KDE 4.1 work?


Yes KDE 4.1 works Mehulved has it installed.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 31, 2008)

In the ntwork thingy do I have to enter my ip like 192.168 or 59.xxxxxxx?I have WiFi in my home.Does Arch support WiFi?
And is this really worth the effort?It asks for too much!


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 31, 2008)

> In the ntwork thingy do I have to enter my ip like 192.168 or 59.xxxxxxx?I have WiFi in my home.Does Arch support WiFi?
> And is this really worth the effort?It asks for too much!


There is no network thingy. Arch once the core is installed you get a command line system. Theres no GUI no nothing. You need to install and configure your system from scratch. My recommendation is that if you are installing Arch because someone said so. Then stop. It would be a huge mistake. Nonetheless there are Wifi users and if you follow the beginners guide you should be able to install it. 

Please note that if you do not follow the guide word by word you'll most likely end up with a bad error.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 31, 2008)

NO NO,i mean there is a stage where we have to enter our IP.What do I have to enter there?
No yaar,I have used ubuntu for 2-3 months now.I want to try something new.Not the conventional User-Friendly stuff but something challenging.
It is light on resources so it will run blazing fast on my Quad Core PC


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 31, 2008)

> NO NO,i mean there is a stage where we have to enter our IP.What do I have to enter there?


You are supposed to enter your IP in a config file called rc.conf. The Ip refers to your system IP and Gateway IP. Of course you could make them dhcp if you choose though. 


> No yaar,I have used ubuntu for 2-3 months now.I want to try something new.Not the conventional User-Friendly stuff but something challenging.


Ok then No problem but make sure you follow the guide word by word. 


> It is light on resources so it will run blazing fast on my Quad Core PC


yes it is very light on resources.


----------



## mehulved (Jul 31, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> While in Ubuntu everythign is automated in Arch you have to do everything manual.


HAHAHA noob.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 31, 2008)

Man the manual is just too long?Should I DL core or FTP image?The setup needs an internet connection but I have only wifi.Further it needs a pen drive which I lost just yesterday.Any other light on resources distro or any distro which can make full use of Q6600,4Gigs RAM,8800series card which is a litttttttle bit easier to setup and get running?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 31, 2008)

Try OpenSuSE 11. Its designed for such heavy hardware, and its supposed to please Vista users.

Arch is seriously not your type. Since you seem to enjoy your iMac and MBP so much, its obvious that you need a no commandline easy to use and newbie friendly distro that also looks attractive. You have already used ubuntu, so next move on to OpenSuSE and tell me how it is.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 31, 2008)

Arch Linux is not for faint hearted. If you have time and passion to configure everything ,then go ahead and install Arch. You mightl end up getting frustrated.
The wiki is so long bcoz it explains all the nitty-gritty things in detail, like teaching a baby how to walk 
I am not discouraging you but Arch is definitely not everybody's cake!!!
I love my kdemod layered Arch cake though.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 31, 2008)

> Man the manual is just too long?Should I DL core or FTP image?The setup needs an internet connection but I have only wifi.Further it needs a pen drive which I lost just yesterday.Any other light on resources distro or any distro which can make full use of Q6600,4Gigs RAM,8800series card which is a litttttttle bit easier to setup and get running?


I'm shrinking the guide to a bit smaller format but I don't intend on finishing it anytime soon now. 

You would download core I believe. Unless of course you want to try out FTP. Don't even think about trying Arch without a good Internet connection or packages. And I dont recall Arch needing a Pen drive. You could try other distros like Zenwalk, DreamLinux, Sidux etc. Or if you don't mind the added weight I would go for Sabayon.



> You need to install and configure your system from scratch.



I'm sorry it seems some people are having a problem with me using the above line and claim it to be wrong. So I'll explain so the people get a clear description of what I meant. 

As per Arch Wiki 


> The Arch Linux system is assembled by the user, from the shell, using basic command line tools. This is The Arch Way. Unlike the more rigid structures of other distributions and installers, there are no default environments nor configurations chosen for you. From the command line, you will add packages from the Arch repositories using the pacman tool via your internet connection and manually configure your installation until your system is customized to your requirements. This method allows for maximum flexibility, choice, and system resource control from the base up.
> 
> Arch Linux is aimed at GNU/Linux users who desire minimal 'code separation' from their machine.


In no way am I trying to say that Arch is more l337 than some distros. So please don't come and bust my chops for it .


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 31, 2008)

See,I'm not gonna give up arch.Just help me out with WiFi.
@Filled-Void,I have a 1M unlimited connection.Will serve fine I guess.
@Gautham,NO Suse for me.I hate green.Moreover it's sluggish.
@Rahimveron,I have the whole day today,won't that be enough?

if any arch linux user could come online.
OK started Downloading the core iso.Will take roughly 40 mins.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 31, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> See,I'm not gonna give up arch.Just help me out with WiFi.



Suit yourself. But I warn you that you will get somewhat pwned by arch at first. Later, its a breeze. All you need is initial will to work. And yes, configure ndsi-wrappers or something to get wireless net to work.



Sunny1211993 said:


> @Filled-Void,I have a 1M unlimited connection.Will serve fine I guess.



Hell ya it will 
BTW, whats the bill you get every month for internet ?



Sunny1211993 said:


> @Gautham,NO Suse for me.I hate green.Moreover it's sluggish.



If you hate green, install suse-blue theme or something. And SuSE is not as sluggish as before in version 11.0. Besides, its guys like ME who should worry about sluggishness. I doubt it can ever be sluggish on YOUR rig of all rigs. 



Sunny1211993 said:


> @Rahimveron,I have the whole day today,won't that be enough?



I suppose.



Sunny1211993 said:


> if any arch linux user could come online.My IDs are <sniped>@yahoo.co.in , <sniped>@gmail.com ,<sniped>@mac.com
> Thank You



Mistake #1: Never give away your email ID online in a forum like this

Mistake #2: This is arch, not Sabayon or SuSE. You need to be online on IRC using irssi commandline chat client, not on gmail


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 31, 2008)

I don't have a WiFi card in my PC.I use a USB WiFi dongle.I doubt i will workWhat to do?
@Gautham,thanks yaar!I've started panicking before even getting Arch!
Broadband Bill-2222Rs.Official work ke liye hai but main kuch na kuch DL karta rehta hu,how can I let 1Mbps go waste?Each second counts!


----------



## Faun (Jul 31, 2008)

sunny dont cut yourself 



MetalheadGautham said:


> Mistake #2: This is arch, not Sabayon or SuSE. You need to be online on IRC using irssi commandline chat client, not on gmail


amendment: i installed without any pre pro instructions and no to IRC(i hate chatting)


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 31, 2008)

^^
What was that?


----------



## Rahim (Jul 31, 2008)

hey sunny what we are telling you is the initial sweat and perspiration involved in installing arch and to get that gui and after that it is a breeze (you will forget any other distro you have tried) and finally you can say," Dekho mummy, meri mehnat rang laa rahii haiii." 

BTW my install was quite straight-forward and i gave myself enough time to work with it .Its definitely not a one-day distro imo. While working with cli was a culture-shock initially but it was a hoax as install was very easy. Dont forget to read Arch Linux Begiiner's Guide. Its a must.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 31, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> hey sunny what we are telling you is the initial sweat and perspiration involved in installing arch and to get that gui and after that it is a breeze (you will forget any other distro you have tried)


Arre,you don't know how much I have struggled installing video drivers on ubuntu.I don't give up easily



rahimveron said:


> finally you can say," Dekho mummy, meri mehnat rang laa rahii haiii."


That wasn't so pleasing.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 31, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Arre,you don't know how much I have struggled installing video drivers on ubuntu.I don't give up easily


Then *definitely* don't install Arch. If you call installing video drivers on ubuntu "struggling", I wonder what you will do with arch 

Take my advice and install Sidux. Its a good second step from ubuntu. Then after you become well versed with commandline, install Arch. Till then, either stay away from arch or learn some BASHING.


----------



## Faun (Jul 31, 2008)

a two hour ride before you know all the essentials. but pay attention to wiki !



MetalheadGautham said:


> Then *definitely* don't install Arch. If you call installing video drivers on ubuntu "struggling", I wonder what you will do with arch
> 
> Take my advice and install Sidux. Its a good second step from ubuntu. Then after you become well versed with commandline, install Arch. Till then, either stay away from arch or learn some BASHING.


hey metaaaaaaal here is some good song for good mood  I hope you are not on sucky NU plan 
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=xu7aF_df6WU

The ultimate endurance test and teh ecstasy at last


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 31, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Then *definitely* don't install Arch. If you call installing video drivers on ubuntu "struggling", I wonder what you will do with arch
> 
> Take my advice and install Sidux. Its a good second step from ubuntu. Then after you become well versed with commandline, install Arch. Till then, either stay away from arch or learn some BASHING.


At that time my 8800 GTS was not compatible with ubuntu.I had to edit xorg.conf with nano editor.Get it?

Just tell me what to do with WiFi??I have netgear WiFi USB dongle WG111 for my PC.

Oh me idiot!!!I can pick up the AP and plug it into my PC through ethernet wire.Later I can configure WiFi


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 31, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> At that time my 8800 GTS was not compatible with ubuntu.I had to edit xorg.conf with nano editor.Get it?
> 
> Just tell me what to do with WiFi??I have netgear WiFi USB dongle WG111 for my PC.
> 
> Oh me idiot!!!I can pick up the AP and plug it into my PC through ethernet wire.Later I can configure WiFi


Editing with nano is not something great. But knowing what do do in the commandline environment, and a basic knowledge of tools like less, dir, nano, pacman, etc is something thats essential.

So read the user guide, by pressing *alt+f2* and logging in as arch and do a *less /arch/arch-install-guide.txt* and then read away with page up, page down, up and down. Do this *before, after and WHILE* installing.


----------



## mehulved (Jul 31, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Mistake #2: This is arch, not Sabayon or SuSE. You need to be online on IRC using irssi commandline chat client, not on gmail


Why not?



Sunny1211993 said:


> At that time my 8800 GTS was not compatible with ubuntu.I had to edit xorg.conf with nano editor.Get it?


Next time try ed.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 31, 2008)

giving mkswap error after setting filesystem.CR@P.But good news,my USB dongle is supported


----------



## Rahim (Jul 31, 2008)

Whay dont use Gparted Live Cd to do your pre-partitions stuff and then just select the partitions as swap and root when asked in mount points?


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 31, 2008)

> giving mkswap error after setting filesystem.CR@P.But good news,my USB dongle is supported


Are you installing Arch? If you are I will gladly help you if you post questions here and if I know the answers. However I don't know about the wifi setup. The one who does know about that is Amitava he has a wifi setup to get on the net so you might want to check with him.


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 31, 2008)

U-4-7?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 31, 2008)

Neatgear WG111
What about mkswap error?

@Filled-Void,of course I'm installing arch!


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 31, 2008)

> giving mkswap error after setting filesystem.CR@P.But good news,my USB dongle is supported


BY any chance do you have multiple swap partitions?  


```
Naturally you won't be able to use the Auto-Prepare feature if you want to create and use multiple swap partitions. Create the partitions manually instead, and create as many swap partitions as your little heart desires. Go through the rest of the disk preparation steps, don't mind that you're only asked for one swap partition during the mount-point setting. Once you're through with the install and are about to edit your system configuration files, you can edit the fstab file and include a line for every swap device you created earlier. Simply copy the automatically generated swap line, and modify the referenced device according to your setup. The additional swaps will be activated after the bootup when swapon -a is being run by the initscripts. Make sure you ran mkswap on all of your swap partitions manually, or else your system will complain on bootup!

If, for any odd reason, you can not wait until after the installation with activating multiple swap partitions or files, you will have to open a shell on one of the virtual terminals and issue the swapon <device> for every swap drive or file you partitioned/readied before with mkswap. Then continue as explained above with the install.

In case you are honestly contemplating setting up multiple swap files or drives, you should keep in mind that a kernel that needs to swap is actually crying bitterly for more RAM, not more swap space. Please keep your penguin well fed. Thank you.
```

You might have partitioned the hard disk wrong so you might want to check that.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 31, 2008)

^^ 
plz come online on yahoo


----------



## vamsi360 (Dec 9, 2008)

@filledvoid can ou please tell me how to know the commands in the terminal and how to get the knowledge to edit the xconf.org file as everyone does?


----------



## FilledVoid (Dec 9, 2008)

Although I think a new thread would have helped you more , here is a resource about Xorg.conf.

*www.x.org/archive/X11R6.8.0/doc/xorg.conf.5.html

I had another guide but cant find it atm, but I think you can find it here if you search a bit for it.


----------



## vamsi360 (Dec 13, 2008)

thankyou filledvoid.

Another thing....installing arch is made simple by softpedia. It will make it simple but you dont enjoy your frustration installing arch.
I too have spent 5 hours to install window managers,X.....but the wiki is really good.All the time is spent to read it carefully.First I was shocked not to see the GUI in linux, misleaded it is a server but after refering to Distrowatch learnt that it is SIMPLE Linux. Is it really simple

Anyway EASIEST Arch :::

Tutorial-------->*news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-Arch-Linux-59239.shtml

Link to distro ISO----->*linux.softpedia.com/get/System/Operating-Systems/Linux-Distributions/Arch-Linux-864.shtml


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 18, 2008)

whoa! a single pacman -Su took me a whole hour 


```
PACMAN: Starting... 
:: Starting full system upgrade...
resolving dependencies...
warning: dependency cycle detected:
warning: glibc will be installed before its bash dependency
looking for inter-conflicts...

Targets (136): sqlite3-3.6.6.2-1  aria2-1.0.1-1  audacity-1.3.6-2  kernel-headers-2.6.27.6-2  glibc-2.9-2  
               bash-3.2.048-1  binutils-2.19-1  bison-2.4.1-1  cdrkit-1.1.9-1  heimdal-1.2.1-2  
               libcups-1.3.9-2  cups-1.3.9-3  cyrus-sasl-plugins-2.1.22-8  cyrus-sasl-2.1.22-10  
               deluge-1.0.7-1  dhcpcd-4.0.7-1  docbook-xsl-1.74.0-1  dosfstools-3.0.1-1  
               evolution-data-server-2.24.2-2  fftw-3.2-1  gcc-libs-4.3.2-2  gcc-4.3.2-2  libxi-1.1.4-1  
               pango-1.22.3-2  gtk2-2.14.5-2  ghostscript-8.63-4  gnome-panel-2.24.2-2  smbclient-3.2.5-2  
               gnome-vfs-2.24.0-2  gtk2-themes-collection-0.2.0-2  gutenprint-5.2.2-2  gvfs-1.0.3-2  
               hunspell-1.2.8-1  imagemagick-6.4.7.8-1  imlib2-1.4.2-2  jre-6u11-1  qtmod-4.4.3-3  
               kdemod-kde-common-4.1.3-6  kdemod-kdelibs-4.1.3-3  wavpack-4.50.1-1  xine-lib-1.1.15-4  
               kdemod-kdebase-runtime-4.1.3-3  libxklavier-3.8-1  kdemod-kdebase-workspace-4.1.3-4  
               kdemod-extragear-plasmoids-4.1.3-3  kdemod-kdebase-4.1.3-3  kdemod-kdebase-doc-4.1.3-3  
               kdemod-kdebase-konsole-4.1.3-3  kdemod-kdebase-kwrite-4.1.3-3  
               kdemod-kdebase-runtime-doc-4.1.3-3  kdemod-kdebase-runtime-icons-4.1.3-3  
               kdemod-kdebase-workspace-doc-4.1.3-4  kdemod-kdebase-workspace-wallpapers-4.1.3-4  
               kdemod-kdegraphics-common-4.1.3-4  kdemod-kdegraphics-doc-4.1.3-4  
               kdemod-kdegraphics-gwenview-4.1.3-4  kdemod-kdegraphics-kamera-4.1.3-4  
               kdemod-kdegraphics-kcolorchooser-4.1.3-4  kdemod-kdegraphics-kolourpaint-4.1.3-4  
               kdemod-kdegraphics-kruler-4.1.3-4  kdemod-kdegraphics-ksnapshot-4.1.3-4  libspectre-0.2.2-2  
               kdemod-kdegraphics-okular-4.1.3-4  kdemod-kdeplasma-addons-4.1.3-2  neon-0.28.3-2  
               subversion-1.5.4-2  kdemod-kdesdk-common-4.1.3-2  kdemod-kdesdk-cervisia-4.1.3-2  
               kdemod-kdesdk-doc-4.1.3-2  kdemod-kdesdk-kapptemplate-4.1.3-2  kdemod-kdesdk-kate-4.1.3-2  
               kdemod-kdesdk-kbugbuster-4.1.3-2  kdemod-kdesdk-kcachegrind-4.1.3-2  
               kdemod-kdesdk-kdeaccounts-plugin-4.1.3-2  kdemod-kdesdk-kdepalettes-4.1.3-2  
               kdemod-kdesdk-kmtrace-4.1.3-2  kdemod-kdesdk-kompare-4.1.3-2  
               kdemod-kdesdk-kprofilemethod-4.1.3-2  kdemod-kdesdk-kstartperf-4.1.3-2  
               kdemod-kdesdk-kuiviewer-4.1.3-2  kdemod-kdesdk-lokalize-4.1.3-2  kdemod-kdesdk-poxml-4.1.3-2  
               kdemod-kdesdk-scripts-4.1.3-2  kdemod-kdesdk-umbrello-4.1.3-2  python-2.6.1-1  
               kdemod-kdeutils-common-4.1.3-3  kdemod-kdeutils-ark-4.1.3-3  kdemod-kdeutils-doc-4.1.3-3  
               kdemod-kdeutils-kcalc-4.1.3-3  kdemod-kdeutils-kcharselect-4.1.3-3  
               kdemod-kdeutils-kdessh-4.1.3-3  kdemod-kdeutils-kdf-4.1.3-3  kdemod-kdeutils-kfloppy-4.1.3-3  
               kdemod-kdeutils-kgpg-4.1.3-3  kdemod-kdeutils-ktimer-4.1.3-3  kdemod-kdeutils-kwallet-4.1.3-3  
               kdemod-kdeutils-okteta-4.1.3-3  kdemod-kdeutils-printer-applet-4.1.3-3  
               kdemod-kdeutils-superkaramba-4.1.3-3  kdemod-kdeutils-sweeper-4.1.3-3  
               kdemod-playground-amarok2-svn-897994-1  kdemod-playground-k3b-svn-896081-1  
               kdemod-powerdevil-1.4.2-1  kdemod-shaman-1.0.9-5  kernel26-2.6.27.8-1  lesstif-0.95.0-3  
               libgnomecups-0.2.3-4  libgnomeprint-2.18.3-4  libpcap-1.0.0-1  libv4l-0.5.7-1  
               libwebkit-1.0.3-0.39096  libx86-1.1-2  man-pages-3.15-1  memtest86+-2.10-2  midori-0.1.1-1  
               ttf-dejavu-2.27-1  xvidcore-1.2.1-1  mplayer-1.0rc2-9  mutagen-1.15-1  ntfs-3g-1.5130-1  
               openoffice-base-3.0.0-4  p7zip-4.61-1  pciutils-3.0.3-1  pm-utils-1.2.3-3  ppp-2.4.4-7  
               slim-1.3.1-1  system-config-printer-1.0.12-1  transmission-gtk-1.40-1  vi-7.2.65-1  
               vlc-0.9.8a-3  wine-1.1.10-2  wpa_supplicant-0.5.11-1  xarchiver-0.5.2-1  xfprint-4.4.3-2  
               xorg-server-1.5.3-3  xorg-util-macros-1.2.1-1  

Total Download Size:    0.00 MB
Total Installed Size:   1734.77 MB

Proceed with installation? [Y/n] 
checking package integrity...
(136/136) checking for file conflicts               [####################################################] 100%
(  1/136) upgrading sqlite3                         [####################################################] 100%
(  2/136) upgrading aria2                           [####################################################] 100%
(  3/136) upgrading audacity                        [####################################################] 100%
(  4/136) upgrading kernel-headers                  [####################################################] 100%
(  5/136) upgrading glibc                           [####################################################] 100%
warning: /etc/locale.gen installed as /etc/locale.gen.pacnew
Generating locales...
  en_US.UTF-8... done
  en_US.ISO-8859-1... done
Generation complete.
(  6/136) upgrading bash                            [####################################################] 100%
(  7/136) upgrading binutils                        [####################################################] 100%
(  8/136) upgrading bison                           [####################################################] 100%
(  9/136) upgrading cdrkit                          [####################################################] 100%
( 10/136) upgrading heimdal                         [####################################################] 100%
( 11/136) upgrading libcups                         [####################################################] 100%
( 12/136) upgrading cups                            [####################################################] 100%
( 13/136) upgrading cyrus-sasl-plugins              [####################################################] 100%
( 14/136) upgrading cyrus-sasl                      [####################################################] 100%
( 15/136) upgrading deluge                          [####################################################] 100%
( 16/136) upgrading dhcpcd                          [####################################################] 100%
( 17/136) upgrading docbook-xsl                     [####################################################] 100%
( 18/136) upgrading dosfstools                      [####################################################] 100%
( 19/136) upgrading evolution-data-server           [####################################################] 100%
( 20/136) upgrading fftw                            [####################################################] 100%
( 21/136) upgrading gcc-libs                        [####################################################] 100%
( 22/136) upgrading gcc                             [####################################################] 100%
( 23/136) upgrading libxi                           [####################################################] 100%
( 24/136) upgrading pango                           [####################################################] 100%
( 25/136) upgrading gtk2                            [####################################################] 100%
( 26/136) upgrading ghostscript                     [####################################################] 100%
Optional dependencies for ghostscript
    texlive-core: dvipdf
( 27/136) upgrading gnome-panel                     [####################################################] 100%
( 28/136) upgrading smbclient                       [####################################################] 100%
( 29/136) upgrading gnome-vfs                       [####################################################] 100%
( 30/136) upgrading gtk2-themes-collection          [####################################################] 100%
( 31/136) upgrading gutenprint                      [####################################################] 100%
>>please run /usr/sbin/cups-genppdupdate
>>and restart cups deamon
Optional dependencies for gutenprint
    cups:		to use cups printer spooler(recommended)
    foomatic-db-engine:	to use foomatic spooler
    ghostscript:	adds postscript support for ijsgutenprint
    gimp:		adds gutenprint plugin to gimp
( 32/136) upgrading gvfs                            [####################################################] 100%
( 33/136) upgrading hunspell                        [####################################################] 100%
( 34/136) upgrading imagemagick                     [####################################################] 100%
( 35/136) upgrading imlib2                          [####################################################] 100%
( 36/136) upgrading jre                             [####################################################] 100%
The jre package is licensed software.
You MUST read and agree to the license stored in
/opt/java/jre/LICENSE before using it.

==> In order to have java applets support in firefox you should install
==> libxtst (pacman -S libxtst).

( 37/136) upgrading qtmod                           [####################################################] 100%
 
 > Qt 4.4.3
 
   Prefix: /usr
 
 > ATTENTION 
   Documentation is separated, its called qtmod-doc
 
Optional dependencies for qtmod
    postgresql-libs
    libmysqlclient
    unixodbc
( 38/136) upgrading kdemod-kde-common               [####################################################] 100%
 
   THIS IS AN IMPORTANT MESSAGE, PLEASE DONT IGNORE ME
 
   Everything went fine, you are now using our new repos
   on chakra-project.org, have fun!
 
   THIS IS AN IMPORTANT MESSAGE, PLEASE DONT IGNORE ME
 
( 39/136) upgrading kdemod-kdelibs                  [####################################################] 100%
 > Rebuilding MIME database ... DONE
 > Rebuilding xdg icon database ... DONE
 > Rebuilding global config cache ... DONE
( 40/136) upgrading wavpack                         [####################################################] 100%
( 41/136) upgrading xine-lib                        [####################################################] 100%
( 42/136) upgrading kdemod-kdebase-runtime          [####################################################] 100%
 > Rebuilding xdg icon database ... DONE
 > Rebuilding global config cache ... DONE
( 43/136) upgrading libxklavier                     [####################################################] 100%
( 44/136) upgrading kdemod-kdebase-workspace        [####################################################] 100%
 
 > WARNING
   The plasma backports have been cleaned up, which should
   solve most problems like slow startup. However, only the
   panel hiding and plasma tooltips are used from now on, which
   could cause some problems after the update. The new desktop
   containment stuff has been removed because of too much poblems,
   sorry for that...
 
 > Rebuilding xdg icon database ... DONE
 > Rebuilding global config cache ... DONE
( 45/136) upgrading kdemod-extragear-plasmoids      [####################################################] 100%
( 46/136) upgrading kdemod-kdebase                  [####################################################] 100%
 > Rebuilding xdg icon database ... DONE
 > Rebuilding global config cache ... DONE
( 47/136) upgrading kdemod-kdebase-doc              [####################################################] 100%
( 48/136) upgrading kdemod-kdebase-konsole          [####################################################] 100%
 > Rebuilding xdg icon database ... DONE
 > Rebuilding global config cache ... DONE
( 49/136) upgrading kdemod-kdebase-kwrite           [####################################################] 100%
 > Rebuilding xdg icon database ... DONE
 > Rebuilding global config cache ... DONE
( 50/136) upgrading kdemod-kdebase-runtime-doc      [####################################################] 100%
( 51/136) upgrading kdemod-kdebase-runtime-icons    [####################################################] 100%
 > Rebuilding xdg icon database ... DONE
( 52/136) upgrading kdemod-kdebase-workspace-doc    [####################################################] 100%
( 53/136) upgrading kdemod-kdebase-workspace-wa...  [####################################################] 100%
( 54/136) upgrading kdemod-kdegraphics-common       [####################################################] 100%
 > Rebuilding xdg icon database ... DONE
 > Rebuilding global config cache ... DONE
( 55/136) upgrading kdemod-kdegraphics-doc          [####################################################] 100%
( 56/136) upgrading kdemod-kdegraphics-gwenview     [####################################################] 100%
 > Rebuilding xdg icon database ... DONE
 > Rebuilding global config cache ... DONE
( 57/136) upgrading kdemod-kdegraphics-kamera       [####################################################] 100%
 > Rebuilding xdg icon database ... DONE
 > Rebuilding global config cache ... DONE
( 58/136) upgrading kdemod-kdegraphics-kcolorch...  [####################################################] 100%
 > Rebuilding xdg icon database ... DONE
 > Rebuilding global config cache ... DONE
( 59/136) upgrading kdemod-kdegraphics-kolourpaint  [####################################################] 100%
 > Rebuilding xdg icon database ... DONE
 > Rebuilding global config cache ... DONE
( 60/136) upgrading kdemod-kdegraphics-kruler       [####################################################] 100%
 > Rebuilding xdg icon database ... DONE
 > Rebuilding global config cache ... DONE
( 61/136) upgrading kdemod-kdegraphics-ksnapshot    [####################################################] 100%
 > Rebuilding xdg icon database ... DONE
 > Rebuilding global config cache ... DONE
( 62/136) upgrading libspectre                      [####################################################] 100%
( 63/136) upgrading kdemod-kdegraphics-okular       [####################################################] 100%
 > Rebuilding xdg icon database ... DONE
 > Rebuilding global config cache ... DONE
( 64/136) upgrading kdemod-kdeplasma-addons         [####################################################] 100%
 > Rebuilding xdg icon database ... DONE
 > Rebuilding global config cache ... DONE
( 65/136) upgrading neon                            [####################################################] 100%
( 66/136) upgrading subversion                      [####################################################] 100%
( 67/136) upgrading kdemod-kdesdk-common            [####################################################] 100%
 > Rebuilding xdg icon database ... DONE
 > Rebuilding global config cache ... DONE
( 68/136) upgrading kdemod-kdesdk-cervisia          [####################################################] 100%
 > Rebuilding xdg icon database ... DONE
 > Rebuilding global config cache ... DONE
( 69/136) upgrading kdemod-kdesdk-doc               [####################################################] 100%
( 70/136) upgrading kdemod-kdesdk-kapptemplate      [####################################################] 100%
 > Rebuilding xdg icon database ... DONE
 > Rebuilding global config cache ... DONE
( 71/136) upgrading kdemod-kdesdk-kate              [####################################################] 100%
 > Rebuilding xdg icon database ... DONE
 > Rebuilding global config cache ... DONE
( 72/136) upgrading kdemod-kdesdk-kbugbuster        [####################################################] 100%
 > Rebuilding xdg icon database ... DONE
 > Rebuilding global config cache ... DONE
( 73/136) upgrading kdemod-kdesdk-kcachegrind       [####################################################] 100%
 > Rebuilding xdg icon database ... DONE
 > Rebuilding global config cache ... DONE
( 74/136) upgrading kdemod-kdesdk-kdeaccounts-p...  [####################################################] 100%
 > Rebuilding xdg icon database ... DONE
 > Rebuilding global config cache ... DONE
( 75/136) upgrading kdemod-kdesdk-kdepalettes       [####################################################] 100%
 > Rebuilding xdg icon database ... DONE
 > Rebuilding global config cache ... DONE
( 76/136) upgrading kdemod-kdesdk-kmtrace           [####################################################] 100%
 > Rebuilding xdg icon database ... DONE
 > Rebuilding global config cache ... DONE
( 77/136) upgrading kdemod-kdesdk-kompare           [####################################################] 100%
 > Rebuilding xdg icon database ... DONE
 > Rebuilding global config cache ... DONE
( 78/136) upgrading kdemod-kdesdk-kprofilemethod    [####################################################] 100%
 > Rebuilding xdg icon database ... DONE
 > Rebuilding global config cache ... DONE
( 79/136) upgrading kdemod-kdesdk-kstartperf        [####################################################] 100%
 > Rebuilding xdg icon database ... DONE
 > Rebuilding global config cache ... DONE
( 80/136) upgrading kdemod-kdesdk-kuiviewer         [####################################################] 100%
 > Rebuilding xdg icon database ... DONE
 > Rebuilding global config cache ... DONE
( 81/136) upgrading kdemod-kdesdk-lokalize          [####################################################] 100%
 > Rebuilding xdg icon database ... DONE
 > Rebuilding global config cache ... DONE
( 82/136) upgrading kdemod-kdesdk-poxml             [####################################################] 100%
 > Rebuilding xdg icon database ... DONE
 > Rebuilding global config cache ... DONE
( 83/136) upgrading kdemod-kdesdk-scripts           [####################################################] 100%
 > Rebuilding xdg icon database ... DONE
 > Rebuilding global config cache ... DONE
( 84/136) upgrading kdemod-kdesdk-umbrello          [####################################################] 100%
 > Rebuilding xdg icon database ... DONE
 > Rebuilding global config cache ... DONE
( 85/136) upgrading python                          [####################################################] 100%
Optional dependencies for python
    tk: for IDLE, pynche and modulator
( 86/136) upgrading kdemod-kdeutils-common          [####################################################] 100%
 > Rebuilding xdg icon database ... DONE
 > Rebuilding global config cache ... DONE
( 87/136) upgrading kdemod-kdeutils-ark             [####################################################] 100%
 > Rebuilding xdg icon database ... DONE
 > Rebuilding global config cache ... DONE
( 88/136) upgrading kdemod-kdeutils-doc             [####################################################] 100%
( 89/136) upgrading kdemod-kdeutils-kcalc           [####################################################] 100%
 > Rebuilding xdg icon database ... DONE
 > Rebuilding global config cache ... DONE
( 90/136) upgrading kdemod-kdeutils-kcharselect     [####################################################] 100%
 > Rebuilding xdg icon database ... DONE
 > Rebuilding global config cache ... DONE
( 91/136) upgrading kdemod-kdeutils-kdessh          [####################################################] 100%
 > Rebuilding xdg icon database ... DONE
 > Rebuilding global config cache ... DONE
( 92/136) upgrading kdemod-kdeutils-kdf             [####################################################] 100%
 > Rebuilding xdg icon database ... DONE
 > Rebuilding global config cache ... DONE
( 93/136) upgrading kdemod-kdeutils-kfloppy         [####################################################] 100%
 > Rebuilding xdg icon database ... DONE
 > Rebuilding global config cache ... DONE
( 94/136) upgrading kdemod-kdeutils-kgpg            [####################################################] 100%
 > Rebuilding xdg icon database ... DONE
 > Rebuilding global config cache ... DONE
( 95/136) upgrading kdemod-kdeutils-ktimer          [####################################################] 100%
 > Rebuilding xdg icon database ... DONE
 > Rebuilding global config cache ... DONE
( 96/136) upgrading kdemod-kdeutils-kwallet         [####################################################] 100%
 > Rebuilding xdg icon database ... DONE
 > Rebuilding global config cache ... DONE
( 97/136) upgrading kdemod-kdeutils-okteta          [####################################################] 100%
 > Rebuilding xdg icon database ... DONE
 > Rebuilding global config cache ... DONE
( 98/136) upgrading kdemod-kdeutils-printer-applet  [####################################################] 100%
 > Rebuilding xdg icon database ... DONE
 > Rebuilding global config cache ... DONE
( 99/136) upgrading kdemod-kdeutils-superkaramba    [####################################################] 100%
 > Rebuilding xdg icon database ... DONE
 > Rebuilding global config cache ... DONE
(100/136) upgrading kdemod-kdeutils-sweeper         [####################################################] 100%
 > Rebuilding xdg icon database ... DONE
 > Rebuilding global config cache ... DONE
(101/136) upgrading kdemod-playground-amarok2-svn   [####################################################] 100%
(102/136) upgrading kdemod-playground-k3b-svn       [####################################################] 100%
(103/136) upgrading kdemod-powerdevil               [####################################################] 100%
 > Rebuilding xdg icon database ... DONE
(104/136) upgrading kdemod-shaman                   [####################################################] 100%
 > Rebuilding xdg icon database ... DONE
(105/136) upgrading kernel26                        [####################################################] 100%
>>>
>>> If you use the LILO bootloader, you should run 'lilo' before rebooting.
>>>
>>> Updating module dependencies. Please wait ...
>>> MKINITCPIO SETUP
>>> ----------------
>>> If you use LVM2, Encrypted root or software RAID,
>>> Ensure you enable support in /etc/mkinitcpio.conf .
>>> More information about mkinitcpio setup can be found here:
>>> *wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Mkinitcpio

>>> Generating initial ramdisk, using mkinitcpio.  Please wait...
==> Building image "default"
==> Running command: /sbin/mkinitcpio -k 2.6.27-ARCH -c /etc/mkinitcpio.conf -g /boot/kernel26.img
:: Begin build
:: Parsing hook [base]
:: Parsing hook [udev]
:: Parsing hook [autodetect]
:: Parsing hook [pata]
:: Parsing hook [scsi]
:: Parsing hook [sata]
:: Parsing hook [keymap]
:: Parsing hook [filesystems]
:: Generating module dependencies
:: Generating image '/boot/kernel26.img'...SUCCESS
==> SUCCESS
==> Building image "fallback"
==> Running command: /sbin/mkinitcpio -k 2.6.27-ARCH -c /etc/mkinitcpio.conf -g /boot/kernel26-fallback.img -S autodetect
:: Begin build
:: Parsing hook [base]
:: Parsing hook [udev]
:: Parsing hook [pata]
:: Parsing hook [scsi]
:: Parsing hook [sata]
:: Parsing hook [keymap]
:: Parsing hook [filesystems]
:: Generating module dependencies
:: Generating image '/boot/kernel26-fallback.img'...SUCCESS
==> SUCCESS
(106/136) upgrading lesstif                         [####################################################] 100%
(107/136) upgrading libgnomecups                    [####################################################] 100%
(108/136) upgrading libgnomeprint                   [####################################################] 100%
(109/136) upgrading libpcap                         [####################################################] 100%
(110/136) upgrading libv4l                          [####################################################] 100%
(111/136) upgrading libwebkit                       [####################################################] 100%
(112/136) upgrading libx86                          [####################################################] 100%
(113/136) upgrading man-pages                       [####################################################] 100%
(114/136) upgrading memtest86+                      [####################################################] 100%
For using memtest86+ please modifiy your bootloaders.

If /boot is on root partitions:
==> GRUB add this to /boot/grub/menu.lst
title  Memtest86+  [/boot/memtest86+/memtest.bin]
kernel (hd?,?)/boot/memtest86+/memtest.bin

==> Lilo add this to lilo.conf
image  = /boot/memtest86+/memtest.bin
label  = "Memtest86+"

If /boot is on seperate partition then just use /memtest86+/memtest.bin
without /boot prefix.
(115/136) upgrading midori                          [####################################################] 100%
(116/136) upgrading ttf-dejavu                      [####################################################] 100%
(117/136) upgrading xvidcore                        [####################################################] 100%
(118/136) upgrading mplayer                         [####################################################] 100%
(119/136) upgrading mutagen                         [####################################################] 100%
(120/136) upgrading ntfs-3g                         [####################################################] 100%
(121/136) upgrading openoffice-base                 [####################################################] 100%
 see *wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Openoffice
 how to use extensions, e.g. for spell checking
 see /opt/openoffice/share/extension/install what
 is shipped with this package
Optional dependencies for openoffice-base
    java-runtime:	adds java support
    libcups:		adds printing support
    gconf:		adds additional gnome support
    nss:		adds support for signed files/macros
    pstoedit:		translates PostScript and PDF graphics into other vector formats
(122/136) upgrading p7zip                           [####################################################] 100%
:: In order to use p7zip with mc:
:: Add u7z to /usr/share/mc/extfs/extfs.ini
:: and add the following to /usr/share/mc/mc.ext:
::
:: regex/\.(7z|7Z)$
:: 	View=%view{ascii} 7za l %f
:: 	Open=%cd %p#u7z
(123/136) upgrading pciutils                        [####################################################] 100%
(124/136) upgrading pm-utils                        [####################################################] 100%
(125/136) upgrading ppp                             [####################################################] 100%
(126/136) upgrading slim                            [####################################################] 100%
warning: /etc/logrotate.d/slim installed as /etc/logrotate.d/slim.pacnew
(127/136) upgrading system-config-printer           [####################################################] 100%
(128/136) upgrading transmission-gtk                [####################################################] 100%
Optional dependencies for transmission-gtk
    notification-daemon: Desktop notification support
Remove vi related symlinks ...
(129/136) upgrading vi                              [####################################################] 100%
Create vi related symlinks...
Updating vi help tags...done.
(130/136) upgrading vlc                             [####################################################] 100%
Optional dependencies for vlc
    libnotify
(131/136) upgrading wine                            [####################################################] 100%
Optional dependencies for wine
    cups
    sane
    libgphoto2
    alsa-lib
    giflib
    libjpeg
    libpng
    perl
    libxml2
(132/136) upgrading wpa_supplicant                  [####################################################] 100%
Optional dependencies for wpa_supplicant
    wpa_supplicant_gui: wpa_gui program
(133/136) upgrading xarchiver                       [####################################################] 100%
Optional dependencies for xarchiver
    tar: TAR support
    gzip: GZIP support
    bzip2: BZIP2 support
    zip: ZIP support
    unzip: ZIP support
    unrar: RAR support
    p7zip: 7z support
    arj: ARJ support
    lha: LHA support
    lzma-utils: LZMA support
    lzop: LZOP support
(134/136) upgrading xfprint                         [####################################################] 100%
(135/136) upgrading xorg-server                     [####################################################] 100%
(136/136) upgrading xorg-util-macros                [####################################################] 100%
bash-3.2$ sudo pacman -S tar gzip bzip2 zip unzip unrar p7zip arj lha lzma-utils lzop
Password: 
warning: tar-1.20-2 is up to date -- reinstalling
warning: gzip-1.3.12-4 is up to date -- reinstalling
warning: bzip2-1.0.5-3 is up to date -- reinstalling
warning: zip-3.0-1 is up to date -- reinstalling
warning: unzip-5.52-4 is up to date -- reinstalling
warning: unrar-3.8.5-1 is up to date -- reinstalling
warning: p7zip-4.61-1 is up to date -- reinstalling
resolving dependencies...
looking for inter-conflicts...

Targets (11): tar-1.20-2  gzip-1.3.12-4  bzip2-1.0.5-3  zip-3.0-1  unzip-5.52-4  unrar-3.8.5-1  p7zip-4.61-1  
              arj-3.10.22-4  lha-1.17-2  lzma-utils-4.32.7-1  lzop-1.02rc1-3  

Total Download Size:    0.86 MB
Total Installed Size:   7.07 MB

Proceed with installation? [Y/n] y
:: Retrieving packages from core...
 tar-1.20-2-i686          574.1K   24.6K/s 00:00:23 [####################################################] 100%
 gzip-1.3.12-4-i686        47.9K   14.1K/s 00:00:03 [####################################################] 100%
:: Retrieving packages from extra...
 arj-3.10.22-4            128.4K   23.5K/s 00:00:05 [####################################################] 100%
 lha-1.17-2                24.9K   10.1K/s 00:00:02 [####################################################] 100%
 lzma-utils-4.32.7-1...    73.0K   22.7K/s 00:00:03 [####################################################] 100%
 lzop-1.02rc1-3            35.6K   11.2K/s 00:00:03 [####################################################] 100%
checking package integrity...
(11/11) checking for file conflicts                 [####################################################] 100%
( 1/11) upgrading tar                               [####################################################] 100%
( 2/11) upgrading gzip                              [####################################################] 100%
( 3/11) upgrading bzip2                             [####################################################] 100%
( 4/11) upgrading zip                               [####################################################] 100%
( 5/11) upgrading unzip                             [####################################################] 100%
( 6/11) upgrading unrar                             [####################################################] 100%
( 7/11) upgrading p7zip                             [####################################################] 100%
:: In order to use p7zip with mc:
:: Add u7z to /usr/share/mc/extfs/extfs.ini
:: and add the following to /usr/share/mc/mc.ext:
::
:: regex/\.(7z|7Z)$
:: 	View=%view{ascii} 7za l %f
:: 	Open=%cd %p#u7z
( 8/11) installing arj                              [####################################################] 100%
( 9/11) installing lha                              [####################################################] 100%
(10/11) installing lzma-utils                       [####################################################] 100%
(11/11) installing lzop                             [####################################################] 100%
bash-3.2$
```


----------

